# What am I to thee that thou shouldst command me to love thee...?



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 3, 2009)

That question just stunned me last night as I was reading Augustine's Confessions


> BOOK 1, CHAPTER V
> 
> 5. Who shall bring me to rest in thee? Who will send thee into my heart so to overwhelm it that my sins shall be blotted out and I may embrace thee, my only good? What art thou to me? Have mercy that I may speak. What am I to thee that thou shouldst command me to love thee, and if I do it not, art angry and threatenest vast misery? Is it, then, a trifling sorrow not to love thee? It is not so to me. Tell me, by thy mercy, O Lord, my God, what thou art to me. “Say to my soul, I am your salvation.”(Ps. 35:3). So speak that I may hear. Behold, the ears of my heart are before thee, O Lord; open them and “say to my soul, I am your salvation.” I will hasten after that voice, and I will lay hold upon thee. Hide not thy face from me. Even if I die, let me see thy face lest I die.


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 3, 2009)

> Even _if_ I die, let me see thy face _lest_ I die.


Amen!


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 3, 2009)

"Hide not thy face from me. Even if I die, let me see thy face lest I die."
Noli abscondere a me faciem tuam: moriar, ne moriar, ut eam videam.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------

